
‘﻿Reprogrammed’ stem cells to be tested in people with Parkinson’s - dtawfik1
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-05856-w
======
coltonv
I see a lot of negativity that technology is going to stagnate in the next few
years, often out of the "we were supposed to have flying cars by now" vein.
But stuff like this makes me feel we may be in for some of the greatest
medical revolutions in generations over the next few years.

CRISPR/CAS9, full genome sequencing, stem cells, we're going to start seeing
the real results from these over the next decade, and if that means my Mother
can have her parkinson's cured, I'm incredibly optimistic about the future.

~~~
Razengan
Aside from medicine, technology in general is arguably already "good enough"
for most people.

Hopefully we can focus on making social/ethical progress soon as much as we
have in technology. There are still many places and practices in the world
that someone from the "first world" would have a hard time believing.

~~~
gumby
> Aside from medicine, technology in general is arguably already "good enough"
> for most people.

That was true in the 1960s as well. People often don't know what they want
until it's old hat.

~~~
Razengan
I mean somewhat objectively, not people's perception of it.

Today a person can communicate with anyone anywhere instantly, be almost
anywhere in the world in a matter of hours, or get almost everything they
would ever need in their entire life without leaving their house.

Sure we had planes and telephones in the '60s, and maybe we'll have
teleporters and artificial telepathy in the future, but you know what I mean.

~~~
dwaltrip
I don't think it's possible to be purely objective about this. It's a question
of values and meaning.

I think there are many things that will change in the coming centuries that
will foster people's values and give them greater meaning.

Of course, bad stuff will happen too. Such is life.

------
commandlinefan
I lost the hearing in one ear in a car accident when I was a kid (nerve
damage) - I keep hoping that these advances will allow me to regrow my eardrum
some day.

~~~
magnetic
Is there no option to rebuild an artificial ear drum? Is your ossicular chain
also shot?

Regrowing your ear drum is not going to resolve nerve damage, though: it'll
deal with conductive hearing, not sensorineural. I'm sure you know this
already.

As someone who is losing hearing due to a degenerative disease, I am
sympathetic. The worse part of it for me is the severe tinnitus that came
along for the ride. It is challenging in so many different ways, not the least
of which is that it is completely invisible from the rest of the world.

------
msie
I thought this would have been done 5 years ago.

